
Content and product marketing in the early stage of SendBird (YC W16) - MarkSanghee
https://kimchihill.com/2020/03/04/saas-content-product-marketing-to-build-arr-from-0-to-10-m/
======
dsshanley
Really appreciate Mark sharing his insights on getting going and growing
marketing / customer acquisition in the early days. It's hard to rewind the
clock on successful startups and see what they did (and focused on) to get
where they are today.

It's worth noting that content marketing takes time and is only one piece of
the acquisition strategy. It would have been helpful to see a timeline and
if/how they allocated budget and time to other tactics near-term. Your content
engine really doesn't tend to kick in until 6-12 months after you've developed
some sort of an audience.

So, as you plan to go to market, what else are you doing to pair this good
advice on building content with other tactics?

